# Flight suit



## Angielovesbirds (Dec 16, 2010)

I am hoping to keep Cricket flighted. S/he is a poop machine. I know it well not be as bad once he is fully weaned but I still am thinking of getting him a flight suit. 
Anyone here use a flight suit? Is it more trouble then it is worth? I don't mine when he poops on me but little poops all over the house that I find at the worse times might be annoying. 
Also they are so expensive does any know where I can get one that is not over priced?
Thank you.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Angie,

Talk Budgies does not consider flight suits to be at all safe for budgies. 
Using either flight suits or harnesses is not considered to be following best practices in budgie care by this forum.

I have 9 budgies that have out of cage time in a specific area in my bedroom and I simply put down an old sheet on the floor that catches any of their droppings.

Even when I had them all downstairs and their area was the living and dining room, they stayed primarily in the space between the two large F050 cages when they played and most of the droppings were on the sheet. What few did end up on the carpet were very easily vacuumed up.

Budgie's are very fragile and can easily be injured when handling them. 
Even a well-tamed and bonded budgie would be subjected to an extraordinary amount of both emotional and physical stress being restrained to try to get it into a flight suit and the chances of severe physical injury are very great.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/378786-say-no-harnesses-flight-suits.html*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Angie! 

I agree that flight suits are not a good idea, even if you don't intend to use them out of doors. It's more trouble than it's worth to restrain the little one and the stress and potential injuries would be too much. Having a designated "bird room" or putting down a sheet or paper when Cricket is out of the cage is a much better idea


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I have my bedroom set as my bird room and they have toys above their cage for them to sit and play. Creating an area like this or getting a play gym will keep the poops where you want them. 

A flight suit is not something I'd ever even consider for my birds.


----------



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

Angie,

I am nowhere near the expert that these others are but thought I would say that I have a bit different set up. My bird can fly around three small rooms under my supervision(though mostly she is in two and occasionally lands on the windowsill in the third). She sits mainly in a few places, such as on the windowsills, the top of her cage and the shredding perch I have for her. I find her poops to be very easy to clean with my vacuum. It just takes a few minutes a day plus a little more every few days. I wipe down the sills where she sits to clean anything additional off of them. The poop is quite water-soluble and the use of a little vinegar helps sanitize. Since I have allergies and asthma, this regular cleaning helps to keep the dust down (and not just bird dust) so it is good for my health too. Hope this is helpful in considering another option.

Good luck with adorable Cricket!

Goldenwing (and Lemon Drop) :lutino linnie:


----------

